# Hawaii Reviews for November 2011...



## billhall

Hawaii reviews - November 2011...


----------



## billhall

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 4/10/11*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower 
Reviewer: Frank Kwok​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 10/29/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: Jim Peck​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 11/1/11*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer: Stephen Loeb​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower, Oahu, 6/21/10*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower 
Reviewer: Jodi Mosher​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 7/3/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 7/10/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 7/17/11*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 10/28/2011*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer: Gerald & Marika Appell​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall

*Moved*

* Review    Moved *


----------

